# Dealer drove my TT up to 100mph



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I left my TT for some warranty work to be done. But I have this "black box" in my car recording locations and speed of my car and found out that the car was driven up to 100 mph on the A14.

What should I do about this? I think Wak had a similar incident last year too.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Did the warranty work cover anything to do with engine, or wheel aligment - something drivetrain related ?? - if it did then i'd be happy for a 100mph test.

If you just popped it in for the headlamps to be adjusted (for example) then i'd be curious to know why they were road testing it

rgsd

James.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The work involved replacing a faulty turbo sensor and investigate a rattle on the back.

But the car was driver a lot lot more later at local loads to investigate the rattling. After all it is not speed that will help identify the rattling noise. :-/


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

I dont think this was over the top.Now if he'd been in 2nd or 3rd gear and red-lining it then mabe.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> The work involved replacing a faulty turbo sensor and investigate a rattle on the back


ah ok - probably pressure sensor so to test it properly you would need to be doing a reasonable speed in 5th or 6th. Dont worry


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I'd only complain if you get a speeding notice through. Other wise ask them why they only tested the engine to 2/3rd Â of its capacity. 

PS whats this black box you have V ??


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I have this product installed in my TT

http://www.roadeye.co.uk


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I wouldn't worry about it.

The problem was obviously engine related and required testing at speed, (after all, we all know how easy it is to hit a ton in these cars!!).

You probably wont win any friends at the dealers either if you go steaming in with 'Big Brother' evidence!


----------



## master_t (Sep 23, 2002)

> I have this product installed in my TT
> 
> http://www.roadeye.co.uk


How much did this cost?? I might be interested in getting one of these!


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2003)

I would at the very least ask for a written explanation from the service manager as to what work they were doing, and as to how the only possible form of testing that could be performed on the vehicle contradicted the law?

Bearing in mind that when you hand your keys to the garage, you give them permission to test your vehicle within the guidlines of the law. If you have not given them specific permission to use the vehicle outside of the law then they have technically committed an offence of TWOC, which I personally wouldn't be too happy about.

The written reply should make quite interesting reading, not least because I would expect that the service manager DOES NOT APPROVE of his staff commiting these offences.

Just my individual course of action


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

at the bottom of the screen, took me ages to see it too.
http://www.roadeye.co.uk/owners/specification.htm



> How much did this cost?? Â I might be interested in getting one of these!


----------



## master_t (Sep 23, 2002)

Bloooody 'ell! Not cheap then!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

lol thats what I thought.. However if it counts as a tracking device for insurance purposes then it would be worth the investment.


----------



## master_t (Sep 23, 2002)

> lol thats what I thought.. However if it counts as a tracking device for insurance purposes then it would be worth the investment.


I'm pretty sure that i've seen on for much cheaper. Who was the last person that had a topic similar to this? They said that they received a txt from their device saying that the car was being ragged too! Price was under Â£300 me thinks!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I think it was Wak.

But the benefit you get from this device is that it has memory and allows you to play back the last 6 months of driving.

If you check what it is offering to you compared to other products it is not bad.

It is also Thatcham approved now as DXN said and you don't have to pay the yearly fees as you have with the normal trackers.


----------



## AL_B (Jun 19, 2002)

Hi,

This roadeye device sounds cool, but couldn't it also get you into trouble?

Suppose you had an accident, your speed will be logged. Could your insurance company demand the data from it? What about the Police too? (I know accident investigators can determine speeds pretty accurately anyway after accidents, but you get my point)

As for the dealer driving upto/over 100mph. Its not a nice thought of someone ragging your pride-and-joy, BUT...how often do you rag it? If, like me, you occasionally do  then you've nothing to worry about. And as someone else said, its so easy to reach and go past 100.

AL


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2003)

> Hi,
> As for the dealer driving upto/over 100mph. Its not a nice thought of someone ragging your pride-and-joy, BUT...how often do you rag it? If, like me, you occasionally do Â  then you've nothing to worry about. And as someone else said, its so easy to reach and go past 100.
> 
> AL


I don't really think that, that is the point though AL. I wouldn't want anyone doing that in my car. You don't know how the car's been driven, if it's been thrown around bends, heavy braking into junctions, round-a-bouts... 
If someone is prepared to take it to a ton, then what else have they been upto in it...
It's OK for you to do it as it's your car. If something goes wrong within a few days then what has caused it, the person who took it out??? You don't know, and I wouldn't like to have to pay for the car to be fixed, if they have contributed to the fault. Plus, it isn't really the kind of behaviour you want from a main dealer. Personally I'd be going balistic at them and at AUDI CS. They are supposed to be taking care of your car, not racing it!!!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

He was probably trying to drive through that 4k rpm drone/resonance that tends to drown everything. 

ps The dealer has no contract with you to follow the road traffic acts when you entrust your car to him, unless you are explicit (ie written) in your instructions.

I can't see any big deal - it is a sports car after all. I'd be more concerned about them horsing it in the lower gears before the oil was warm.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

I wonder how else the dealer is supposed to test the car??
If the car had come back "repaired" and then the next time vlastan drove around at 85 the turbo failed then there would be complaints that the dealer hadn't fixed the car properly :-/


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> I can't see any big deal - it is a sports car after all


well said.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

But...it is MINE sports cars, not the Audi's technician or anybody else who fancy a ride on it!

I don't think that the dealer's manager encourages his staff to test drive cars at silly speeds!


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Vlastan - I really wouldn't worry about it!
The strain on the engine needed to maintain 100mph is very small, it's how they got to the 100mph that will cause damage, but then only if it was repeatedly done. I doubt you would be complaining, or even noticed, if the technician had done a couple of quick 0-60 tests.

Do you really think that you put less strain on the car when you drive the car (assuming you drive like most other TT owners do) compared to the technician??
Keep a note of the date / time and if you get a speeding notification then talk to the dealer.

I'm still intregued how you think the dealer is supposed to test your car if you won't allow them to drive it :-/


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Whilst I agree that driving the car at (or even over) 100mph won't have any mechanical effect on it, and in fact was probably needed to diagnose/fix the problem in this instance, (although a rolling road could also have been a solution?) it does raise an interesting point......

Regardless of the whys and wherefores, Nick's dealer has allegedly broken the law whilst driving his car, and if ANY company broke the law whilst fixing a product of mine (whatever the law might be), I'd have a right to be upset. If they used stolen parts to fix it, they'd be breaking the law too, and we wouldn't like that - so why is speeding suddenly "ok"?


----------



## andya (Jun 17, 2003)

Vlastan, I'd be annoyed. I can't see any reason why the dealer should carry out a road test at 100mph. It's clearly illegal and I can't believe they'd be insured whilst doing such things.

I'd be very interested in getting an explanation as to why they did it.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Whilst I agree that driving the car at (or even over) 100mph won't have any mechanical effect on it, and in fact was probably needed to diagnose/fix the problem in this instance, (although a rolling road could also have been a solution?) it does raise an interesting point......
> 
> Regardless of the whys and wherefores, Nick's dealer has allegedly broken the law whilst driving his car, and if ANY company broke the law whilst fixing a product of mine (whatever the law might be), I'd have a right to be upset. If they used stolen parts to fix it, they'd be breaking the law too, and we wouldn't like that - so why is speeding suddenly "ok"?


What's the big deal? They decide to break the law. And unless you explicitly ask them to do so, you are in no way party to it. No one has a right to be upset. It's a personal choice.

A rolling road will be no good for aerodynamic resonances or road-surface induced rattles.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> What's the big deal? Â They decide to break the law. Â And unless you explicitly ask them to do so, you are in no way party to it. Â No one has a right to be upset. Â It's a personal choice.
> 
> A rolling road will be no good for aerodynamic resonances or road-surface induced rattles.


We'll have to agree to disagree on this one. If I entrust my personal property to a 3rd party (be it a mate or a professional body) and they use it to commit a crime, I would have a right to be concerned. Not simply for the crime itself, but their overall lack of responsibility.

Nick had more than a rattling parcel shelf. I wasn't suggesting they could cure this on a rolling road, but the turbo sensor could possibly have been looked at in this way?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The issue is that the car was driven like this before any work was done to it! So it was not a test drive to assess that the repair was done and everything was working.

They also knew what the fault was as it was in the VAG com.

It looks like a jolly ride to me!


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> We'll have to agree to disagree on this one. If I entrust my personal property to a 3rd party (be it a mate or a professional body) and they use it to commit a crime, I would have a right to be concerned. Not simply for the crime itself, but their overall lack of responsibility.


Tim, true, but IIRC the last couple of times a few of us have met at Interpro and swapped cars for 'demo' drives, i'm sure none of those stuck to the limits.

Its 100mph - not a great speed and probably achieved by most daily. If it was being maxed out then i'd be concerned, but 100 on the A14 ??


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Tim, true, but IIRC the last couple of times a few of us have met at Interpro and swapped cars for 'demo' drives, i'm sure none of those stuck to the limits.


Fair comment, James - but I should point out that handing someone your keys and implying "go see what she can do" is pretty much accepting responsibility that they are going to thrash it - and is a little different to handing the keys to a dealer and asking them to diagnose and fix some faults.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Fair comment, James - but I should point out that handing someone your keys and implying "go see what she can do" is pretty much accepting responsibility that they are going to thrash it - and is a little different to handing the keys to a dealer and asking them to diagnose and fix some faults.


Well I see that I may have to make some Citizen's Arrests here in order to uphold my moral responsibility to protect the public from the mad speeders (criminals) here. ;D ;D ;D ;D

I would imagine (without doing a search) that most here have admitted to speeding at some time in a posting on the forum.

As a responsible citizen, should I therefore be obliged to protect the public from crime by reporting you?

No, it's completely up to you. And you'd think me a hypocrite to do so.

Thought just occured (I know, and it's pm too ) what would, say a Porsche dealer do, if you went back to them with your car (let's assume it's a 996) and told them that you had just driven back from the fatherland, and that you had a knocking over 120mph , and you would like them to investigate at the dealer in the UK. What would they do? It must have happened.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

I mentioned something along the lines of trusting the mechanic to take care of my car as he drove it back to base in another thread, and someone slagged me off about it.

I think it's ridiculous that he did a ton in someone else's car, whatever the reason.

It's not his car, so he shouldn't have done it without permission (if at all!).

Rogue


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> I think it's ridiculous that he did a ton in someone else's car, whatever the reason


 ??? - hes done it under the garages insurance, his driving licence and the car is well capable of doing it. I dont see the fault (apart from speeding) and the A14's a good road.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

That's not the point.
It's not HIS car to do it in, and he's not told Vlastan he's done it.

If Vlastan never had his "black box" he would be none the wiser.
Wouldn't *you* like to know if someone was driving your car like that?

Rogue


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2003)

I think that a lot of people seem to be over looking a point in the fact Vlav never allowed them to drive the car at these speeds. Driving a car to diagnose a Â squeak/rattles should never warrent driving at speed. With the conditions that most of the UK roads are in, you can quite easily find a road that would create enough rattling situations for the tech to sort it out in, driving at normal speeds. The Car is Vlav for him to drive how he likes, not anyone that sits in the driver seat. The fact that all this happened before his work was started makes it even worse. What would have happened if this guy was involved in an accident and killed someone. I don't think Vlav would want to drive the car again do you... I don't think that I would even drive another AUDI again if this happened...

It is totally irresponsible of the guy, and I think the dealer should be told of this.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

If your that worried sell the TT buy a Smart Pure


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Definately seems like there are 2 valid sides to this - I guess its entirely up to Nick how he takes this particular instance forward.

Personally, I'd be having a word with the Servicing Manager, asking him if he was aware that the car exceeded the speed limit by a substantial margin, and politely asking whether or not this is "normal". The reaction that ensues would be paramount as to what happens next....

If they chose to deny all knowledge and bluff their way out, I'd be rather unimpressed. But if they hold their hand up, I'd be tempted to let it go, with a caveat that any offences relating to the incident will (of course) be directed back to the dealership in question (and namely the Servicing Manager!)


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Wouldn't you like to know if someone was driving your car like that?


I trusted my TT with the techs at my local dealer - i know the car was 'used' when it went in for work or a service.

It is their responsibility when it goes to them - why should i worry.

Anyway i think i'll agree with Tim though. Interesting set of opinions and i'm sure none of us will exceed 70mph on the way home tonight


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

> I trusted my TT with the techs at my local dealer - i know the car was 'used' when it went in for work or a service.
> 
> It is their responsibility when it goes to them - why should i worry.
> 
> Anyway i think i'll agree with Tim though. Interesting set of opinions and i'm sure none of us will exceed 70mph on the way home tonight Â  Â


Lol, not on my bicycle anyway 

Rogue


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Anyway i think i'll agree with Tim though. Interesting set of opinions and i'm sure none of us will exceed 70mph on the way home tonight Â  Â


Well if I thought you would exceed the limit, I'd _have _ to report you.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

V, You need an APR chip with Valet mode.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I spoke to the dealer. It was the guy on the desk I speak to always.

He never drove the car himself but a a technician did and he wasn't there at the time to talk to me.

Apparently, they agree with me that the car should always be driven according to the speed limits, no argument about this. Also, he didn't have any justification why the car had to be driven before the repair was done.

He said to me that the technician will deny that he was driving at this speed. And I reply I hope that he doesn't because I can prove what speed he was doing.

So I expect them to call me tomorrow when this guy is back at work and tell me what he says.

If he says "sorry" he will be fine. If he lies...he will be in trouble. Especially, as I know the manager of the dealership.

I explained to them that customers trust their cars to this dealer to be repaired and not be driven like this. He agreed with this point and he said he never drives like this in a customer's car.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Oh come on V - you are taking this a bit far. if you didnt have the tracker in the car, you wouldnt know any different. The car has not come back damaged so why worry. Have you ever exceeded the speed limit yourself in your TT ??

If the car came back with the brakes cooked and you suspected something then its justified, but for this it seems a bit much. All IMHO, but then i like to get on with the dealer and technicians - makes sure i get good service and the car gets the work done properly when it goes in.

James.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> i like to get on with the dealer and technicians - makes sure i get good service and the car gets the work done properly when it goes in.
> 
> James.


I agree with this and I wouldn't like my relationship with this dealer to be a bad one! Especially, as this is the technician who is actually working on my car!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I agree with this and I wouldn't like my relationship with this dealer to be a bad one! Especially, as this is the technician who is actually working on my car!


I wonder what the equivalent of 'special sauce in yer curry' is for a TT service?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I think V's point is valid in that it should not have been driven at speed before any work was done.

If the turbo sensor had been replaced and a test run was done, I personally wouldnt have an issue as I'd expect it may need a good blast to ensure it was performing ok over a number of gears and loads.

My own situation was a Boot lock change and a short journey from the dealers work shop in an industrial estate to the front for parking...a 0-60 test probably being performed.....I got a verbal apology and a promise of the situation being looked into but nothing happened and I simply dont use that dealer any more. :-/

I appreciate its just 1 bad egg at the dealer but I dont feel comfortable with them and their reception seemed full of stuck up representatives anyway so it was a good excuse to move on!


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2003)

> Oh come on V - you are taking this a bit far. if you didnt have the tracker in the car, you wouldnt know any different. The car has not come back damaged so why worry. Have you ever exceeded the speed limit yourself in your TT ??
> 
> If the car came back with the brakes cooked and you suspected something then its justified, but for this it seems a bit much. All IMHO, but then i like to get on with the dealer and technicians - makes sure i get good service and the car gets the work done properly when it goes in.
> 
> James.


Sorry James, but you wouldn't have this opinion if your car was wrecked by the Tech after he was speeding and lost control of it would you. Yes I know that nothing happened to the car, but the fact of the matter is that is could have! If he had an accident under normal conditions then fine, no problem (I'd still be pi$$ed off, but still wouldn't be all that bad). If this guy lost control at 100mph, then it's bye-bye car. You certainly wouldn't have the opinion of "Oh! don't worry about it, you had to crank it up on a good run to test it". That's bulls*t, unless you're in the situation you can't say how you'd react. Yes I know the majority of people speed, but it's in _their_ own car. Do you treat other peoples cars in the same way as this guy did? I doubt it, you'd have a bit more respect for it.

Personally I'd want to punch he tw*t's lights out for taking the p*ss and get him sacked!


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> Sorry James, but you wouldn't have this opinion if your car was wrecked by the Tech after he was speeding and lost control of it would you. Yes I know that nothing happened to the car, but the fact of the matter is that is could have! If he had an accident under normal conditions then fine, no problem (I'd still be pi$$ed off, but still wouldn't be all that bad). If this guy lost control at 100mph, then it's bye-bye car. You certainly wouldn't have the opinion of "Oh! don't worry about it, you had to crank it up on a good run to test it". That's bulls*t, unless you're in the situation you can't say how you'd react. Yes I know the majority of people speed, but it's in _their_ own car. Do you treat other peoples cars in the same way as this guy did? I doubt it, you'd have a bit more respect for it.
> 
> Personally I'd want to punch he tw*t's lights out for taking the p*ss and get him sacked!


if he did crash at 100mph he would be dead,problem solved ;D


----------



## jhaig (Sep 8, 2003)

I'm with hammered on this one I am afraid - although we may speed a little in our own cars these are our own cars - regardless of what tests need to be done there should never be any need for the dealership to take the car over the speed limit - this is not an argument as to whether or not we speed - this is an argument as to whether the dealer was within their rights to drive Vlastans car like that!

Okay nothing happened and so all is okay and yes if he didn't have his little black box now one would be the wiser but the fact is he does and so should take action - nothing happened this time!!! but if noone raises the issue the Techi there can keep doing it and maybe (hopefully not) but maybe one time something will happen

Sorry had to get my bit in there - been reading this thread all day and it is interesting to see peoples take on it

Go get um Vlastan - oh and please report back on your progress ;D


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Maybe the technician was keeping his eyes on the road instead of looking at the speedometer... wasn't that an attempted valid excuse for someone when they got caught recently ?? 
To be honest, I don't know what the standard practice is for diagnosing and fixing a turbo sensor... maybe they need to test drive it first, replace it and then test drive it again to ensure that the fault (which could be recreated before) is no longer there??


----------



## ab_225tt (Aug 27, 2002)

Everyone is entitled to their opinions but some of the excuses posted by people for this tech to drive the car like this are pathetic. It is not his car and he should not have driven it like this. Simply saying that you might speed in your own car doesn't give a tech the right to speed in it. Also saying that if the sensor was not there you would be none the wiser is the saddest excuse i have ever heard. So if I commit an offence, betray a trust so long as I don't get caught thats alright? He has no right to drive the car at 100 on a public road full stop.

Why is everyone so nervous of upsetting the stealer? He needs your business not vice versa. Vlastan is entirely right, firm and calm and should get a full apology.


----------



## Richard (Apr 25, 2003)

Agree - there is no excuse for 100mph - period.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

And no UK dealer should therefore be bound by warranty or customer service mandate to have to fix any problem that manifests itself over 70mph, since he also can't condone the customer breaking the law???

Think about it if ever you feel your car is down on power/performance or develops any irritating vibrations or resonances at motorways speeds. Beacause as long as it will make 70mph, the dealer should have absolutely no obligation or interest whether it can go any faster. And he certainly would not want to test it at one click over 70mph.

And how about wheel balance over 70mph - that's where most vibrations occur?

While we are at it, who would ask a taxi to slow down if he was doing more than 70mph to get you to the airport?

Or is 80mph now suddenly OK - but 100mph isn't?

: : : : : : : : :


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2003)

> And no UK dealer should therefore be bound by warranty or customer service mandate to have to fix any problem that manifests itself over 70mph, since he also can't condone the customer breaking the law???
> 
> Think about it if ever you feel your car is down on power/performance or develops any irritating vibrations or resonances at motorways speeds. Â Beacause as long as it will make 70mph, the dealer should have absolutely no obligation or interest whether it can go any faster. Â And he certainly would not want to test it at one click over 70mph.
> 
> ...


OK, Gary take your car with a hidden camera inside to someone you don't know and let them do what they want with it. Let's see your face afterwards...


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

it's not the fact it was driven over 100 - it's the fact that some little greasemonkey thought it'd be cool to thrash the arse off of someone's pride and joy.

I'd check the printout of what work was done to your car, head down to the garage with road-eye proof and get the manager. ge the little scroat in and make sure you get some answers.

also make sure that garage is nowhere near your house and he has no way of finding out where you live or your daily routine..


----------



## whitty (May 17, 2002)

As has been said before the car will comfortably do 100 no problem at all with no thrashing 
Yes he was a naughty boy but as was pointed out before if you had the chance to take a car like this out how many people would give it a bit
I'm not condoning speeding or taking the mick with other peoples cars but it would have hardly been thrashed & I wouldn't get the guy hung for something most of us would do given the chance - Just unfortunate that he got rumbled !


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> OK, Gary take your car with a hidden camera inside to someone you don't know and let them do what they want with it. Let's see your face afterwards...


I'd be happy to let them drive my car over 10mph - and, as has been said, would only get a bit narked if they thrashed the arse off it. Then again - I rag it round everywhere so 10 minutes with the dealer shouldn't destroy it!!

PS - If you don't drive your car hard why bother getting a TT????


----------



## Tturks225 (Jun 5, 2003)

Think loads of you should just chill out abit, like James & others.....(running away to hide)  Surely what _could_ have happened is completely irrelavant.........??? NOTHING DID.

If I got my car back and it had been given abit of a thrashing by 'whoever', as long as it was in the condition I left it in then i'd be pretty cool about it - just have the usual conversation yeah good laugh aren't they etc etc

Certainly wouldn't be looking to punish/repromand the person in question.....

Just my two penny's as thay say - Do not wish to offend others with opposite opinions

T


----------



## whitty (May 17, 2002)

> I'd be happy to let them drive my car over 10mph


R1 - you're even stricter !!!


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> R1 - you're even stricter !!!


Oops!!

I still can't believe Vlastans mentioneed this to the dealer. What must they think of you V? Alright it puts them in a bit of a tight spot while you're actually there and showing proof, but lets be honest once you've gone home they'll just be laughing...I know I would.

Unless of course you threatened to bring in the police......


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

For me the issue is not that driving at 100 damages the car somehow - it probably doesn't. The issue is that the driver of the car has shown poor judgement by driving a customers car at that speed if he was doing it for fun rather than testing, and is therefore more likely to have done something that DID damage the car (thrashing it while still cold for example). Hardly confidence inspiring.


----------



## TTombo (May 7, 2002)

I'm amazed they still get a kick out of driving a nice audi that fast anyway, chances are they do it everyday. ???


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2003)

> I'd be happy to let them drive my car over 10mph - and, as has been said, would only get a bit narked if they thrashed the arse off it. Then again - I rag it round everywhere so 10 minutes with the dealer shouldn't destroy it!!
> 
> PS - If you don't drive your car hard why bother getting a TT????


Not everyone _Has_ to drive a car hard. If you think this, then you shouldn't be on the road as you must be totally irresponible... Typical Bike rider!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2003)

> but lets be honest once you've gone home they'll just be laughing...I know I would.


As per my last post, it just shows how irresponsible and immature you are then doesn't it...

Would you like me to take your car out and drive around in it without a care, because it isn't my car???


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> As per my last post, it just shows how irresponsible and immature you are then doesn't it...
> 
> Would you like me to take your car out and drive around in it without a care, because it isn't my car???


Hammered

I'm not quite sure when this went from a matter-of-opinion thread to a personal insult one.

Firstly, I don't take kindly to your aloof, holier-than-thou attitude.

Anyhow, back to my point. Driving a car / bike hard is part of the reason you buy a performance machine. You own a TT and never drive it hard? Why the F did you buy it? To look 'cool'? Because you could afford it?


----------



## jhaig (Sep 8, 2003)

Guys I think it has been argued to the point of death that 100 miles per hour ain't thrashig the car and it can easily cope with this - this however isn't the point Vlastan is making - I think (please Vlas correct me if I am wrong) he is trying to suggest the dealer should never have had the car driving at 100 mph before doing any work on it for 1 and secondly shouldn't really be driving a customers car around on a public road at 100+ mph regardless of whether he is "testing the turbo" as we are so nicely putting it- It is not a case of whether or not the car has been thrashed - it is a case of the car was driven at illegal speeds before work was done on it!!!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Oops!!
> 
> I still can't believe Vlastans mentioneed this to the dealer. What must they think of you V? Alright it puts them in a bit of a tight spot while you're actually there and showing proof, but lets be honest once you've gone home they'll just be laughing...I know I would.
> 
> Unless of course you threatened to bring in the police......


Haven't spoken to the mechanic personally, but the guy in the service department was apologetic anyway. He knows that it is wrong to drive a customer's car like this and he accepts this. He said he never does this himself.

He also suggested that if I have to raise this with the dealership's manager, he will decide what has to be done.

I was taken seriously. I am sure they wouldn't like if their staff start getting speeding tickets. Just imagine what would happen if I was going to get a NIP in two weeks time!! 

Also I do drive my car fast! But it is MY car and I choose to do this for my personal enjoyment.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Guys I think it has been argued to the point of death that 100 miles per hour ain't thrashig the car and it can easily cope with this - this however isn't the point Vlastan is making - I think (please Vlas correct me if I am wrong) he is trying to suggest the dealer should never have had the car driving at 100 mph before doing any work on it for 1 and secondly shouldn't really be driving a customers car around on a public road at 100+ mph regardless of whether he is "testing the turbo" as we are so nicely putting it- It is not a case of whether or not the car has been thrashed - it is a case of the car was driven at illegal speeds before work was done on it!!!


Correct! 

What worries me is what they do to your cars too guys!!

I was reading that somebody left his M3 for work in a dealer overnight and one member of staff was using his car overnight. He had trackmate and knew exactly what happened and reported this.

We can't trust anybody these days!! At least I suggest that you always record the mileage before you give your car away. So you know for how long your car was driven.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2003)

Let's look at it another way........you take your GF to the quacks for a bit of an MOT and...........you wouldn't be happy would you.


----------



## jhaig (Sep 8, 2003)

> Let's look at it another way........you take your GF to the quacks for a bit of an MOT and...........you wouldn't be happy would you. Â


Midi you're a legend - love the analogy - annoyed I didn't think of that one Â ;D Made me smile - what if her "turbo's" blown though - it will need testing out!!  Well of course thats okay then :-*


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

I had an even worse incident than Nick's! 
A couple of months ago I had taken a Subaru STi 330hp for a weekend's test drive and on Saturday morning I took it to my usual Gas Station to be washed. I was using this specific gas station for 3 years and I always left my TT and other cars to be washed and came back after a few hours to pick them up. (Everybody is doing this in Greece. I do not know how you do it in the UK.) 
Anyway the guy that washes the cars took the Impreza for a ride and badly crashed it 10km away from the gas station!!! (It was later proved that he took it to his neighborhood to show it to his friends).
Now Subaru is chasing him for the cost of the crash, the diminshed value of the car, as well as possible loss of income from the car that they were using as test drive!
My point is that everyone that has some foreign property on their hands should be extra careful with the way they use it.
If the tech that took V's car had crashed it then what? Audi would buy him a new one? or would they just repaired the car (so Nick would own a car of reduced value and uncertain safety.)?
And I think you understand the difference between crashing at 100mph and at 40mph.
My local dealer's tech always calls me and informs me that the car needs a high speed test drive. He then waits for me to be in the car while we go toghether for a drive. (I did that when I changed the turbo in my car.) I appreciate that, although it is not that conveniant to go back to the dealer's and then go back to work if the car needs something more to be done.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2003)

> Midi you're a legend - love the analogy - annoyed I didn't think of that one Â ;D Made me smile - what if her "turbo's" blown though - it will need testing out!!  Well of course thats okay then Â :-*


Jonners, in light of a blown turbo you may well want someone else to test drive 'it' to ensure future ride satisfaction. just a thought


----------



## jhaig (Sep 8, 2003)

Hmmm not sure about that - is there a GF equivilent of a Rolling Road  ?


----------



## sp3ctre (Dec 11, 2002)

> Hmmm not sure about that - is there a GF equivilent of a Rolling Road Â  ?


I believe it's called the "raving rabbit" or something similar!


----------



## sleepite (Sep 23, 2003)

I have it on authority that "Rampant Rabbits" are very much like rolling roads - they serve a purpose but are no substitute for a good hard drive!!! [smiley=pimp2.gif]


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2003)

> Hammered
> 
> I'm not quite sure when this went from a matter-of-opinion thread to a personal insult one.
> 
> ...


Sorry R1, but I'm just taking your comments into my context...
My "aloof, holier-then-thou attitude" is mearly the fact that I find people that drive cars "hard" as being irrisponsible drivers who care little for other people on the road...
If you don't like this attitude, sorry, but tough! You try comforting a friend who has just had their dad killed by someone driving their car "hard"...


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> If you don't like this attitude, sorry, but tough! You try comforting a friend who has just had their dad killed by someone driving their car "hard"...


Hammered, you are on a motor enthusiasts site for people who drive high (ish) powered cars..TTs, RSs etc. Over half of the people on this site have modded their cars for higher power to get better performance. Now I don't think I'm being presumptious when I say they are likely to drive hard from time to time. This does not make them socially irresponsible people IMHO.

Notwithstanding this, you're friends loss is a horrible reminder that motor vehicles are dangerous in the wrong hands.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> OK, Gary take your car with a hidden camera inside to someone you don't know and let them do what they want with it. Let's see your face afterwards...


F**k me. You people. :

I really don't have a problem with a technician driving my car as he or she sees fit. In good faith I would assume that the oil would be warm before the action started. If not when the wear finally shows at say 150,000 to 180,000 miles most of us are long gone to newer cars, so why worry?

You go on as if it's a joy rider or any old hooligan, not a qualified technician. I presume you don't go over 70mph either. (rhetoric - don't reply)

It's not as if TT is such a fragile little car. It's tough as old boots and the ageing 70s derived 1.8 engine is renowned for it's strength particularly since modern mettalugical techniques were applied in its development for the TT, minimising internal frictions and alleviating need for run in. (shame they didn't work on NVH but ther you go).

I can however understand Vlastan being anal about it


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

PS I'd still like to hear exactly how the detractors expect a dealer to identify or solve a problem that does only manifest itself over 70mph?

Don't tell me it is OK for them to do 75 or 80 or 85, but not 100? Really : : : :

Or maybe you have to take them out........


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2003)

I've been reading this post as it get's longer and longer. I didn't want to get involved but I have to say this...

How can it be then that this problem miraculously seems to happen at just over 70, just that area where, according to the law, we are not suppose to go. That sounds a bit strange to me Gary...

I thought a turbo sensor would show up at any speed, seeing as it is constantly spinning...

BTW,
I do agree that the bloke that was driving this is out of order. I know that a technician from my local BMW dealership was fired for just this type of thing. There was a right slanging match going on one day when I went to collect my old beemer after its service.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> How can it be then that this problem miraculously seems to happen at just over 70, just that area where, according to the law, we are not suppose to go. That sounds a bit strange to me Gary...


Perhaps you should have read more carefully as you may have missed the bit that suggested that some owners may just drive their cars to Europe and back, where as far as I recall there are 70mph+ limits (or none on derestricted roads in case of Germany) such as Italy and France. Hardly beyond the realms of possibility.

Do they have to go to a European dealer? That would create warranty problems for AUK.

Maybe AUK should offer a 'precious' option pack - that offers a 70mph govenor and 3500rpm limiter to protect the mechanicals from abuse and drivers from straying over the limits...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

If there is a requirement to drive the car above the limit they have to provide the facilities for this, such as a rolling road!

So they will have the following options:

1. Have a rolling road at their premises

2. If they don't have one, then put the car on a loader and go to another dealer that has one or an independant garage

3. Take the car to a track site where they can test it if needed.

But in any case I would expect that they will inform the customer first before they do so.

With your logic Gary, if the mechanic was caught breaking the law, his excuse that he was test driving the car on behalf of a customer, will not stand! Simple as that.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> If there is a requirement to drive the car above the limit they have to provide the facilities for this, such as a rolling road!
> 
> So they will have the following options:
> 
> ...


Sorry but i must be getting back to the Planet Earth.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

The last time I saw people argue like this was when Valstan got his speeding ticket.

I don't think it is good that the dealer was driving the car at this speed despite my support for the view that it is not that fast for a TT. Furthermore, it also depends on how it was driven.

As for the speeding ticket.....


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> I really don't have a problem with a technician driving my car as he or she sees fit.


Ditto



> If not when the wear finally shows at say 150,000 to 180,000 miles most of us are long gone to newer cars, so why worry?


Exactly



> You go on as if it's a joy rider or any old hooligan, not a qualified technician. Â I presume you don't go over 70mph either. Â (rhetoric - don't reply)


Yup



> It's tough as old boots and the ageing 70s derived 1.8 engine is renowned...


Lmao. Thats sure to be a popular comment!!!


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> As for the speeding ticket.....


All has gone quiet on this front. What happened V?


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

> All has gone quiet on this front. What happened V?


Nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Easy solution....... take it to VW next time ;D.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Hilarious thread. Thanks guys. Hope the TT's are all tucked up in cotton wool and will be driven at no more than 30mph tomorrow. Night night.


----------



## gunner (May 18, 2002)

This is all getting a bit anal for my likeing  over to you Vlastan :-X


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> This is all getting a bit anal for my likeing  over to you Vlastan :-X


But thats where the fun begins!! ;D 

It's funny really...any serious discussion that I start in the main forum becomes extermely controversial! I love the attention!! ;D

Also it is cool that there are so many different views aired here. This is what makes us humans individual...the fact that there is never a agreement by all parties and only compromises!


----------



## jhaig (Sep 8, 2003)

I've just worked out how you've got over 8500 posts vlas ;D - Sorry but that deserves a bit of credit - I am impressed - as regards the other issue here - nice to see it is still possible to have a discussion without people resorting to calling each other names (although it is getting close) - go to the BBC 606 MB's and the level of conversation there is about what I expect from three year olds - so refreshing coming on here read and occasionally contribute to a decent discussion - especially be stuck here away from chatting in English


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I though about adding some more information on this. The mechanic said that he did drive on the A14 but wasn't sure up to what speed.

But if I say that he was doing up to 100mph he is accepting this and he is willing to apologise.

That's is good for me now. I don't plan to do anything more than that. I am happy for his response and there is no need to escalate it.

At least now they do know that I have "Big Brother" type device installed in my car and they will look after it in the future.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> I though about adding some more information on this. The mechanic said that he did drive on the A14 but wasn't sure up to what speed.
> 
> But if I say that he was doing up to 100mph he is accepting this and he is willing to apologise.
> 
> ...


So after a 10 page thread about this - you've spoken to the guy and he's apologised.. :

I think you need to be a bit more forceful/unreasonable in the future, V, if you're going to maintain your 'controversy' appeal. Why not start another thread about bumming someone?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Did actually speak to the mechanic directly, but the guy on the front desk.

I still plan to speak to the mechanic directly when I go next week.

But...bumming is is good idea for a new topic!! And I do like biker boyz!! ;D


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> Did actually speak to the mechanic directly, but the guy on the front desk.
> 
> I still plan to speak to the mechanic directly when I go next week.
> 
> But...bumming is is good idea for a new topic!! And I do like biker boyz!! Â ;D


 [smiley=help.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

;D ;D :-*


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

> And I do like biker boyz!! Â ;D


I'm outta here!!!


----------

